# [Sammelthread] Dragon Age: Origins- Quests



## Andy19 (10. November 2009)

Ich bin gerade beim Soldatengipfel und habe den Trank von diesem Alchemisten gefunden. Nach dem trinken erhält man Fähigkeiten eines Blutmagiers. Hat man sich jetzt auf Blutmagie spezialisiert bzw. hat das negative Auswirkungen?


----------



## agvoter (10. November 2009)

Andy19 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade beim Soldatengipfel und habe den Trank von diesem Alchemisten gefunden. Nach dem trinken erhält man Fähigkeiten eines Blutmagiers. Hat man sich jetzt auf Blutmagie spezialisiert bzw. hat das negative Auswirkungen?


 
 Ich bin zwar noch nicht so weit wie du, aber wenn ich das Handbuch richtig verstanden habe, hast du dich jetzt auf eine Magieart (in diesem Fall Blutmagie) spezialisiert und kannst dich jetzt, glaube ich, nicht mehr für eine andere Art entscheiden. Du kannst dir ja mal im Charakterbogen bzw. im Talentbaum anschauen, was dir die Blutmagie bzw. die anderen Magiearten bringen und das mit deinen eigentlichen Absichten vergleichen. Notfalls musst du dann einen Spielstand vor diesem Ritual laden.


----------



## Hawkins (10. November 2009)

Nein, du bist jetzt kein Blutmagier. Die 2 Skills sind allgemeine "Wächter" Skills die man einfach nach dem trinken der Potion bekommt. Spezialisierung auf Blutmagie bekommt man woanders und auch die wird da nur freigeschaltet und man muss dann extra noch einen Skillpunkt auf die Spezialisierung verteilen um Blutmagier zu werden.


----------



## Andy19 (11. November 2009)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Nein, du bist jetzt kein Blutmagier. Die 2 Skills sind allgemeine "Wächter" Skills die man einfach nach dem trinken der Potion bekommt. Spezialisierung auf Blutmagie bekommt man woanders und auch die wird da nur freigeschaltet und man muss dann extra noch einen Skillpunkt auf die Spezialisierung verteilen um Blutmagier zu werden.


 Ja, so siehts aus. Wie bzw. beim wem kann man die Spezialisierung freischalten lassen, weil einen Skillpunkt zum spezialisieren habe ich?


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2009)

Andy19 schrieb:


> Hawkins schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nein, du bist jetzt kein Blutmagier. Die 2 Skills sind allgemeine "Wächter" Skills die man einfach nach dem trinken der Potion bekommt. Spezialisierung auf Blutmagie bekommt man woanders und auch die wird da nur freigeschaltet und man muss dann extra noch einen Skillpunkt auf die Spezialisierung verteilen um Blutmagier zu werden.
> ...


 also, ich bin noch nicht sehr weit im spiel, aber man braucht ja ein mindestlevel, um sich zu spezialisieren ^^


----------



## Andy19 (11. November 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Andy19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja, so siehts aus. Wie bzw. beim wem kann man die Spezialisierung freischalten lassen, weil einen Skillpunkt zum spezialisieren habe ich?
> ...


 Ja, genau (Level 7). Ich bin jetzt Level 8 und habe einen Spezialisierungspunkt, aber wenn ich über die "Spezialisierungfelder gehe steht da, dass sie noch nicht freigeschaltet sind?


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2009)

also, ich kenn das jetzt nur von neverwinternights2, die prestigeklassen. da musste man zusätzlich zum level auch bestimmte talente haben. vlt. steht mehr dazu in der anleitung?


----------



## Naraku123 (11. November 2009)

für jede spezialisierung in DA brauch man zusätzlich zum noch einen  lehren der einem die entsprechende spezialisierung bebringt.
 z.B. kann man morighan im laufe des gesprächst dazu bringen gestaltwandlung beizubringen (vorrausgesetzt man spielt einen magier  )


----------



## TheRealBlade (12. November 2009)

Naraku123 schrieb:


> für jede spezialisierung in DA brauch man zusätzlich zum noch einen  lehren der einem die entsprechende spezialisierung bebringt.
> z.B. kann man morighan im laufe des gesprächst dazu bringen gestaltwandlung beizubringen (vorrausgesetzt man spielt einen magier  )


 
 Zudem gibt es bei Händler auch Bücher und bestimmte Quests wo man die Spezialisierugnen bekommt.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. November 2009)

Liste aller (bis jetzt gefundenen) Spezialisierungslehrer:

 Gestaltwandler - Morrigan
 Berserker - Oghren
 Templer - Allistair
 Barde - Leliana
 Duellant - Isabell (in der Perle in Denerim, man muss sie beim Kartenspiel besiegen)
 Assassine - Zevran
 Champion - automatisch, nachdem man Arl Eamon geheilt hat
 Arkaner Krieger - Geist eines Elfenmagiers in der Ruine im Brecilianwald

 Geistheiler und Waldläufer: Bücher bei verschied. Händlern

 Plünderer und Blutmagier habe ich noch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. November 2009)

Blutmagie konnte meine Magierin im Laufe des Hauptquests in Redcliff erlernen.


Spoiler



Wenn man sich ins Nichts begibt, um Connor zu befreien, kann man Blutmagie von dem dortigen Dämon erlernen, sofern man bereit ist, mit ihm einen Handel einzugehen.


----------



## Andy19 (12. November 2009)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Liste aller (bis jetzt gefundenen) Spezialisierungslehrer:
> 
> Gestaltwandler - Morrigan
> Berserker - Oghren
> ...


 Danke für die Antworten.
 Gibt es da immer nur einen Lehrer?


----------



## val1n (12. November 2009)

Pluenderer kannst du lernen, wenn du in Haven Andrastes Asche vernichtest und das Blut des Drachen trinkst.

 Blutmagier kannst du werden, wenn du in Redcliff Connor (so hiess der Sohn doch?) von dem Daemon befreist, der ihn beherrscht. 



Spoiler



Allerdings musst du zunaechst dafuer Jowan im Kerker freilassen und ihm gestatten ein Ritual mit Blutmagie durchzufuehren, was dich ins Nichts bringt, wo du gegen den Daemon kaempfen kannst. Du kannst aber auch nur mit ihm/ihr reden, denn sie kann dich stark machen...


 Da ist ein Spoiler drinnen....ums zu lesen einfach markieren...


----------



## ThaReaper (15. November 2009)

Also^^
 mein problem ist Alistair will mir templer nich beibringen vonwegen geheimnis und so ....
 und wird langsam zeit weil lvl 10^^ also wenn mir da wer weiterhelfen kann wäre nice
 und wo der beserker trainer is pls auch weil will ne Templer Bersi mischung machen^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. November 2009)

ThaReaper schrieb:


> Also^^
> mein problem ist Alistair will mir templer nich beibringen vonwegen geheimnis und so ....
> und wird langsam zeit weil lvl 10^^ also wenn mir da wer weiterhelfen kann wäre nice
> und wo der beserker trainer is pls auch weil will ne Templer Bersi mischung machen^^


 Wie ist denn dein Ruf bei ihm? Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass er es dir nicht mitteilen möchte.

 Ansonsten kannst du die Templer- Spezialisierung auch bei dem Zwergenhändler kaufen, der bei dir im Lager steht.


----------



## TheRealBlade (15. November 2009)

ThaReaper schrieb:


> Also^^
> mein problem ist Alistair will mir templer nich beibringen vonwegen geheimnis und so ....
> und wird langsam zeit weil lvl 10^^ also wenn mir da wer weiterhelfen kann wäre nice
> und wo der beserker trainer is pls auch weil will ne Templer Bersi mischung machen^^


 Und das Bersibuch:



Spoiler



findeste in Denerim bei dem zergenhändler am marktplatz


----------



## ThaReaper (16. November 2009)

Ok danke im vorraus werds nacher mal testen ;D


----------



## KONNAITN (16. November 2009)

Ich bin gerade im 3. Stock des Turm der Magi und wollte wissen was man in den Gemeinschaftsräumen und der großen Halle mit den insgesamt 4 Statuen machen soll? Die Hinweise im Kodex helfen mir irgendwie nicht weiter (Schale, Schwert, Kordel durchschneiden etc.)

 Und wirkt sich das später negativ aus, dass ich im zweiten Stock das schwarze Gefäß bei der umgestürzten Statue nicht genommen habe? Der Wiedergänger, der darauf erscheint, ist nämlich noch zu stark für meine Party.

 Ach ja, und gibt es irgendwo eine Truhe? Mein Inventar ist permanent voll und ich weiß schon nicht mehr was ich noch zerstören soll. Das nervt.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. November 2009)

KONNAITN schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade im 3. Stock des Turm der Magi und wollte wissen was man in den Gemeinschaftsräumen und der großen Halle mit den insgesamt 4 Statuen machen soll? Die Hinweise im Kodex helfen mir irgendwie nicht weiter (Schale, Schwert, Kordel durchschneiden etc.)
> 
> Und wirkt sich das später negativ aus, dass ich im zweiten Stock das schwarze Gefäß bei der umgestürzten Statue nicht genommen habe? Der Wiedergänger, der darauf erscheint, ist nämlich noch zu stark für meine Party.
> 
> Ach ja, und gibt es irgendwo eine Truhe? Mein Inventar ist permanent voll und ich weiß schon nicht mehr was ich noch zerstören soll. Das nervt.


 Wenn Du die Statuen für die Quest "Wächter der Mündung" meinst, dann ist die Reihenfolge: Links - Rechts - Mitte und zum Abschluß die große Statue in dem ersten (glaub ich)  Raum des Stockwerks (die mit einem Speer).
 Danach ist die Tür im Erdgeschoss (an der Stelle, wo man Wynne getroffen hat und die anderen Magi sich aufhalten) "offen".

 Die Wiedergänger kannst Du bis kurz vor dem Finale besiegen.  

 Ja, gibt es - allerdings ist diese quasi kostenpflichtig. Wenn Du das Addon "Festung der Wächter" hast, kannst Du dort, nachdem die Questreihe durch ist, Dein Inventar dort in einer Truhe einlagern.


----------



## Goddess (16. November 2009)

KONNAITN schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade im 3. Stock des Turm der Magi und wollte wissen was man in den Gemeinschaftsräumen und der großen Halle mit den insgesamt 4 Statuen machen soll? Die Hinweise im Kodex helfen mir irgendwie nicht weiter (Schale, Schwert, Kordel durchschneiden etc.)





Spoiler



Du mußt sie in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge anklicken. Zuerst die linke, dann die rechte, dann die mittlere, und zuletzt die Statue nahe der Treppe.


 
 [quote uid="8333651"]Und wirkt sich das später negativ aus, dass ich im zweiten Stock das schwarze Gefäß bei der umgestürzten Statue nicht genommen habe? Der Wiedergänger, der darauf erscheint, ist nämlich noch zu stark für meine Party.[/quote]


Spoiler



Es wird sich nicht negativ Auswirken. Du verpaßt aber etwas wenn du es nicht mitnimmst. Ob die Überraschung positiv oder negativ ist, wirst du dann im weiteren Verlauf des Spiels selber feststellen, dazu äußere ich mich nicht.


  



KONNAITN schrieb:


> Ach ja, und gibt es irgendwo eine Truhe? Mein Inventar ist permanent voll und ich weiß schon nicht mehr was ich noch zerstören soll. Das nervt.


 In der Erweiterung "Warden's Keep" gibt es ein eigenes Lager für die Helden. Dort gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, alle jene Sachen zu verstauen, die sich im Laufe der Zeit im Inventar ansammeln. Ohne diesen DLC geht es nicht.


----------



## agvoter (16. November 2009)

> Ach ja, und gibt es irgendwo eine Truhe? Mein Inventar ist permanent voll und ich weiß schon nicht mehr was ich noch zerstören soll. Das nervt.





Goddess schrieb:


> In der Erweiterung "Warden's Keep" gibt es ein eigenes Lager für die Helden. Dort gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, alle jene Sachen zu verstauen, die sich im Laufe der Zeit im Inventar ansammeln. Ohne diesen DLC geht es nicht.


  Ohne diesen DLC geht es nicht? Ihr wollt EA aber auch in seinen DLC-Plänen unterstützen, oder?   

  Viel einfacher und günstiger ist es, sich folgende Mod herunterzuladen: http://social.bioware.com/proj... 

  Und dieser Wiedergänger ist ein wirklich harter Brocken, an dem hab ich ca. eine drei viertel Stunde gesessen


----------



## Spassbremse (16. November 2009)

agvoter schrieb:


> Und dieser Wiedergänger ist ein wirklich harter Brocken, an dem hab ich ca. eine drei viertel Stunde gesessen


  Ab ca. Lvl 15 / 16 sollte er kein sehr großes Problem mehr darstellen, es handelt sich ja schließlich auch nicht um *Kangaxx* *hrhrhr* aus Baldur's Gate II.


----------



## agvoter (16. November 2009)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> agvoter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und dieser Wiedergänger ist ein wirklich harter Brocken, an dem hab ich ca. eine drei viertel Stunde gesessen
> ...


 Tja, ich bin zu diesem Zeitpunkt Level 8 gewesen   Habe leider keinen Screenshot zur Hand, aber ich habe es nicht zuletzt wegen meiner guten Teamzusammenstellung geschafft


----------



## KONNAITN (16. November 2009)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn
> Du die Statuen für die Quest "Wächter der Mündung" meinst, dann ist die
> Reihenfolge: Links - Rechts - Mitte und zum Abschluß die große Statue
> in dem ersten (glaub ich) Raum des Stockwerks (die mit einem Speer).
> ...





Goddess schrieb:


> Du mußt sie in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge anklicken...


 Danke euch beiden. Ich hatte schon befürchtet, ich könnte nach der Magi-Hauptquest nicht mehr in den Turm zurück, aber zum Glück geht das. Dafür komme ich- wie ich gerade feststellen mußte, nicht mehr nach Lothering. Eigentlich wollte ich dort noch ein paar Aufträge erledigen. 



Goddess schrieb:


> In der Erweiterung "Warden's Keep" gibt es ein eigenes Lager für die
> Helden. Dort gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, alle jene Sachen zu
> verstauen, die sich im Laufe der Zeit im Inventar ansammeln. Ohne
> diesen DLC geht es nicht.


 Verstehe.... *grumml*


----------



## agvoter (16. November 2009)

KONNAITN schrieb:


> Verstehe.... *grumml*


 
 Hast du meinen vorletzten Post überhaupt gelesen? Wie bereits gesagt, man benötigt nicht unbedingt den Download-Content, es ist viel billiger, sich folgende Mod herunterzuladen und zu installieren: http://social.bioware.com/language.php?return_url=%2Fproject%2F463%2F


----------



## KONNAITN (17. November 2009)

agvoter schrieb:


> KONNAITN schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Verstehe.... *grumml*
> ...


   Ja habe ich, danke dir. Aber ich nutze Mods normalerweise noch nicht beim ersten mal durchspielen, da sehe ich mir ein Spiel lieber mal so an, wie es vom Entwickler gedacht war. Das Gegrummle bezog sich mehr auf die DLCs generell. Man ist ja nicht mal in den ingame-Dialogen vor Hinweisen auf DLCs sicher.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. November 2009)

KONNAITN schrieb:


> agvoter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > KONNAITN schrieb:
> ...


 Hmm, ist mir so nicht aufgefallen, aber ich hab' mir "Warden's Keep" noch vor dem ersten Starten geholt. Und den Golem sowieso.

 Wobei ich gerade den Golem- "DLC" als ursprünglich integrierten Spielinhalt betrachte, der wirklich nur aus Kopierschutzgründen, bzw. um den Weiterverkauf einzuschränken, entfernt wurde...


----------



## KONNAITN (17. November 2009)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> KONNAITN schrieb:
> 
> 
> > agvoter schrieb:
> ...


   Es ist so, dass wenn man Warden's Keep nicht hat, der Auftraggeber trotzdem im Lager steht und man sich auch länger mit ihm über sein Anliegen unterhalten kann. Und irgendwann bekommt man sinngemäß folgende Antwortmöglichkeit:

 -_ In den Bereich für zusätzliche Spielinhalte wechseln_ "Einen Moment bitte!"

 Und so etwas finde ich ärgerlich. Im Spiel selbst will ich wirklich nicht mehr auf zusätzliche, kostenpflichtige Spielinhalte hingewiesen werden. Schon gar nicht in einem Dialog.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. November 2009)

KONNAITN schrieb:


> Und irgendwann bekommt man sinngemäß folgende Antwortmöglichkeit:
> 
> -_ In den Bereich für zusätzliche Spielinhalte wechseln_ "Einen Moment bitte!"
> 
> Und so etwas finde ich ärgerlich. Im Spiel selbst will ich wirklich nicht mehr auf zusätzliche, kostenpflichtige Spielinhalte hingewiesen werden. Schon gar nicht in einem Dialog.


 Okay, sowas ist schon nervig, in der Tat.

 Hätte ich mir den DLC nicht sofort gekauft, wäre *das* eigentlich ein Grund gewesen, ihn *NICHT* zu kaufen,
 denn immer, wenn mir etwas zu penetrant angetragen wird, block' ich naturgemäß ab.


----------



## KONNAITN (17. November 2009)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> KONNAITN schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und irgendwann bekommt man sinngemäß folgende Antwortmöglichkeit:
> ...


In etwa so habe ich auch reagiert. Ich habe mir in dem Moment nicht gedacht "Klingt interessant, die Mission sollte ich mir vielleicht kaufen" sondern eher "Leckt's mich am Ar...!" *g* 

  edit: Ich habe gerade   gelesen , dass man in den ersten 1 1/2 Wochen nur mit den DLCs (vor allem Warden's Keep) schon 1 Mio $ Umsatz gemacht hat. Wahnsinn!


----------



## Goddess (18. November 2009)

KONNAITN schrieb:


> Spassbremse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > KONNAITN schrieb:
> ...


 Ich sehe es genauso wie ihr. Für mich ist das ein absolutes No-Go, weil es die Atmosphäre ganz gewaltig stört mitten im Spiel mit Werbung konfrontiert zu werden, dazu noch auf so plumpe Weise. Für soetwas ist im Hauptmenü genug Platz, oder bei den Downloads, aber mitten im Spiel hat es nichts zu suchen. 

 Bezogen auf die Lagermöglichkeit für Items, die mit dem DLC ermöglicht wird, wäre es mir nicht einmal so wichtig. Interessant wäre es für mich alleine Aufgrund der Story. Auf Item-Hatz bin ich in diesem Titel nicht aus. Aus dem Wissen heraus das ich keine Items lagern kann, habe ich einfach meinen Spielstil angepasst. Ich hebe nicht alles auf, was irgendwo herumliegt, um mein Inventar damit zu vermüllen.


----------



## KONNAITN (19. November 2009)

Goddess schrieb:


> Auf Item-Hatz bin ich in diesem Titel nicht aus. Aus dem Wissen heraus das ich keine Items lagern kann, habe ich einfach meinen Spielstil angepasst. Ich hebe nicht alles auf, was irgendwo herumliegt, um mein Inventar damit zu vermüllen.


   Leichte Salben und dergleichen hebe ich inzwischen auch nicht mehr auf, allerdings fällt es mir immer schwer irgend etwas liegen zu lassen. Einerseits weil man ohnehin nicht gerade mit items zugeschüttet wird, und andererseits weil man den Kram ja auch verkaufen kann- und Gold brauche ich wirklich dringend. 
 Ich weiß nicht ob das noch besser wird, aber bisher habe ich das wenige, das ich verdient habe, fast ausschließlich in den Kauf von Rucksäcken gesteckt. Kein Gedanke daran mir mal ein gutes Rüstungsteil oder Amulett zu kaufen, selbst bei Mana-Tränken überlege ich immer wieviele ich wirklich dringend benötige. Wenn ich mir die Händlerlisten mit Items für bis zu 100 Gold so ansehe, komme ich mir mit meinen paar Goldstückchen vor wie ein armes Kind vor der Auslage eines Waffen... äh, Spielzeuggeschäfts.^^ 
 Nach dem nächsten level up bin ich reif für die Blutdrachenrüstung, und danach werde ich wieder komplett pleite sein. Grauer Wächter hin oder her, wenn das so weiter geht werde ich mal andere Saiten aufziehen müssen, die Dunkle Brut brüten lassen, und selbst mordend und plündernd durch Ferelden ziehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. November 2009)

Mit der Zeit kommt man schon noch zu Geld, keine Sorge.    
  BioWare hat aber anscheinend darauf geachtet, dass man zu keinem Zeitpunkt soviel Geld zur Verfügung hat, dass das Spiel zu leicht werden würde.

  Ich bin z.B. in den Endkampt mit knapp 40 Sovereigns rein, nachdem ich vorher über 60 für Zutaten und fertige Tränke/Salben/Wundumschläge ausgegeben habe. 

 EDIT:

 Die Blutdrachenrüstung fand' ich persönlich übrigens dermaßen hässlich, dass ich mich schlichtweg geweigert habe, mit ihr rumzulaufen. Wer, bitte, hat denn dieses Design verbrochen? Das Ding sieht eher nach japanischem Manga aus, außerdem wirken die "roten LEDs" extrem peinlich. Die Rüstung hat zwar sehr gute Werte, aber aus rein ästhetischen Gründen konnte ich jedenfalls nicht als "Gundam Knight" durch Ferelden ziehen.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2009)

Spassbremse am 19.11.2009 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Blutdrachenrüstung fand' ich persönlich übrigens dermaßen hässlich, dass ich mich schlichtweg geweigert habe, mit ihr rumzulaufen. Wer, bitte, hat denn dieses Design verbrochen? Das Ding sieht eher nach japanischem Manga aus, außerdem wirken die "roten LEDs" extrem peinlich. Die Rüstung hat zwar sehr gute Werte, aber aus rein ästhetischen Gründen konnte ich jedenfalls nicht als "Gundam Knight" durch Ferelden ziehen.


Das ist halt das Problem wenn man "eine Rüstung für zwei Spiele" entwirft, hmm? 
Stell dir mal Mass Effect 2 mit einer Stahlrüstung vor & ohne Sci-Fi Elemente ... *brrrr*


----------



## Spassbremse (19. November 2009)

Rabowke schrieb:


> > Die Blutdrachenrüstung fand' ich persönlich übrigens dermaßen hässlich, dass ich mich schlichtweg geweigert habe, mit ihr rumzulaufen. Wer, bitte, hat denn dieses Design verbrochen? Das Ding sieht eher nach japanischem Manga aus, außerdem wirken die "roten LEDs" extrem peinlich. Die Rüstung hat zwar sehr gute Werte, aber aus rein ästhetischen Gründen konnte ich jedenfalls nicht als "Gundam Knight" durch Ferelden ziehen.
> 
> 
> Das ist halt das Problem wenn man "eine Rüstung für zwei Spiele" entwirft, hmm?
> Stell dir mal Mass Effect 2 mit einer Stahlrüstung vor & ohne Sci-Fi Elemente ... *brrrr*


  Tja, genau das haben sie gemacht. Anstatt eine rein "pseudomittelalterliche" und rein SciFi Rüstung zu entwerfen, wurden Elemente aus beiden Universen vermischt. Das Ergebnis sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Mag ja sein, dass das anderen gefällt, ich find's einfach nur furchtbar. Ich persönlich hätte die Rüstung so designt, dass sie eindeutig zum Spieluniversum passt, natürlich unter Verwendung des Logos und des Farbschemas - aber auf keinen Fall SciFi und Fantasy-Elemente auf diese Weise vermischen.

  Wie gesagt, für mich ist das Teil eine absolute Freak-Rüstung, mit der ich echt nicht rumrennen kann.


  Die schönste Rüstung des Spiels (Dragon Age) erhält man übrigens durch die beiden DLCs.
  Den passenden Helm findet man bei der Golem-Questreihe, die grandiose Rüstung erhält man in der Festung der Wächter.    
 Ahja, und ich sollte vlt. erwähnen, dass auch die Werte besser sind als bei der Blutdrachenrüstung...


----------



## KONNAITN (19. November 2009)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mit der Zeit kommt man schon noch zu Geld, keine Sorge.
> BioWare hat aber anscheinend darauf geachtet, dass man zu keinem Zeitpunkt soviel Geld zur Verfügung hat, dass das Spiel zu leicht werden würde.
> 
> Ich bin z.B. in den Endkampt mit knapp 40 Sovereigns rein, nachdem ich vorher über 60 für Zutaten und fertige Tränke/Salben/Wundumschläge ausgegeben habe.


   Okay, das beruhigt mich. Die vorher erwähnten items um über 100 Gold werden dann aber wohl trotzdem schwer leistbar sein. Na mal sehen...



> EDIT:
> 
> Die Blutdrachenrüstung fand' ich persönlich übrigens
> dermaßen hässlich, dass ich mich schlichtweg geweigert habe, mit ihr
> ...


  Gundam Knight?! Jetzt hast du mir richtig Angst gemacht. *g* Aber das klingt wirklich nicht gerade verlockend. Dabei finde ich ja schon die normalen schweren Rüstungen ziemlich häßlich; in diesen übertrieben fetten, massiven Prunkdingern könnte man doch kaum gehen, geschweige denn kämpfen. 

 edit: Danke für das Bild. -Sieht wirklich ziemlich unpassend aus.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. November 2009)

KONNAITN schrieb:


> Gundam Knight?! Jetzt hast du mir richtig Angst gemacht. *g* Aber das klingt wirklich nicht gerade verlockend. Dabei finde ich ja schon die normalen schweren Rüstungen ziemlich häßlich; in diesen übertrieben fetten, massiven Prunkdingern könnte man doch kaum gehen, geschweige denn kämpfen.


 Schau Dir doch einfach das von mir oben gepostete Bild an... 

 Und wenn Dir schon die normalen Prunkharnische (die mir optisch übrigens gut gefallen, auch wenn ich Dir recht gebe, was die Praktikabilität angeht) nicht gefallen, dann viel Spaß mit der Panzerung...


----------



## Angeldust (19. November 2009)

Bis auf den Helm ist die Rüstung doch nett. Finde den Detailreichtum der Rüstungsteile toll


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2009)

Hmm, also so schlecht finde ich die Rüstung nicht *wenn* dieses 'leuchten' nicht wäre.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. November 2009)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, also so schlecht finde ich die Rüstung nicht *wenn* dieses 'leuchten' nicht wäre.


 Auf dem Bild nicht so gut ersichtlich, weil er den Zweihänder davor hält, aber die Rüstung hat so eine Art Bauchschild mit 6 leuchtenden "LEDs". Zusammen mit dem roten Leuchtschlitz des Helms eine optische Katastrophe...   

 Und die SciFi Variante verstört mich durch die ganzen "mittelalterlichen" Plattenteile...


----------



## WolveChen (19. November 2009)

Blutmagier wird man, wenn man mit dem Dämon der Wolllust in der Redcliff Questreihe quasselt und auf sein Angebot eingeht. Diejenigen, die den kleinen Connor nicht dem Dämon überlassen möchten sollten vorher abspeichern und nach der Freischaltung der Blutmagier Fähigkeiten einfach den alten Spielstand laden. Die Freischaltungen werden nämlich nicht in den Saves, sondern in den Profilen gespeichert.


----------



## pirx (19. November 2009)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, also so schlecht finde ich die Rüstung nicht *wenn* dieses 'leuchten' nicht wäre.


   Der Golem hat allerdings auch so ein übertriebenes Leuchten seiner Kristalle, irgendwie erinnert mich das brutal an amerikanische Weihnachten ^_^

 Auf dem Bild find ich die Rüstungen jetzt nicht wirklich hässlich, aber dieses bunte Leuchten stört mich am Golem doch sehr, was vermutlich auch auf die Rüstungen zutrifft. Schade...


----------



## WolveChen (20. November 2009)

Blutmagier - Redcliffquestreihe (Geht auf das Angebot des Dämon der Wolllust, der Connor übernommen hat,ein!)
 Plünderer - Trinkt das Blut des Drachen, nachdem ihr die heilige Asche mit dem Blut verdorben habt.


----------



## oceano (20. November 2009)

Kann man einen Wiedergänger ohne Morrigan bzw anderen offensiven Zauberer überhaupt besiegen?


----------



## Spassbremse (20. November 2009)

oceano schrieb:


> Kann man einen Wiedergänger ohne Morrigan bzw anderen offensiven Zauberer überhaupt besiegen?


 Auf hohen Levels kloppt die auch ein Krieger im Alleingang um, aber mit diversen Flüchen ("Debuffs"), sowie Versteinerung/Vereisung geht's deutlich leichter, gerade bei eher niedrigem Level.


----------



## oceano (20. November 2009)

Hm, meine Helden befinden sich gerad auf Lvl 11/12 und da ist auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe schwer absolut nix zu machen. Musste nach ca. 20 hoffnungslosen Versuchen eine Stufe runterschalten. Zum Glück kann man das so unkompliziert


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. November 2009)

oceano schrieb:


> Hm, meine Helden befinden sich gerad auf Lvl 11/12 und da ist auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe schwer absolut nix zu machen. Musste nach ca. 20 hoffnungslosen Versuchen eine Stufe runterschalten. Zum Glück kann man das so unkompliziert


   Wo bist du dem Wiedergänger begegnet? Redcliffe?
 Versuch auch mal ne andere Gruppenkonstellation, allein Shale kann den Unterschied machen, wenn man den richtig einsetzt: Vorrausschicken und mit Beben akkuraten Flächenschaden anrichten.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. November 2009)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> oceano schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hm, meine Helden befinden sich gerad auf Lvl 11/12 und da ist auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe schwer absolut nix zu machen. Musste nach ca. 20 hoffnungslosen Versuchen eine Stufe runterschalten. Zum Glück kann man das so unkompliziert
> ...


 Shale ist sowieso eine Ein-Mann (errm, Frau, aber ich will ja nix gesagt haben)-Armee. Fast ein bisschen overpowered der/die Gute, kloppt eigentlich die meisten Gegner ohne Probleme in Grund und Boden...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. November 2009)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Shale ist sowieso eine Ein-Mann (errm, Frau, aber ich will ja nix gesagt haben)-Armee. Fast ein bisschen overpowered der/die Gute, kloppt eigentlich die meisten Gegner ohne Probleme in Grund und Boden...


 

 Das Balancing ist aber manchmal zu mies, sodass "es" des öfteren gebraucht wird ^^.


Spoiler



Und allein für die Aktion, als ich Honnleath verlassen habe und Shale fies "nachgetreten" hat (Huhn!), mag ich dieses Konstrukt.


----------



## oceano (20. November 2009)

hm, meine Standard Party ist ja eigentlich auch Alistair, Leliana und Morrigan. Mit der Kombi hatte ich bisher auch keine Probleme. Jetzt wollt ich aber mal absichtlich was anderes ausprobieren und kam prompt in die Bredouille^^ 

 die Moral von der Geschicht´, verzichte auf Morrigan nicht   

 (zumindest sofern man nicht selber Magier ist)


----------



## Wildchild666 (21. November 2009)

meine party ("ich bin nett!"- durchgang) besteht aus Oghren (Tank), Morrigan (als Heilerin), Leliana (als Nahkämpferin) und mir als Hybrid-Magier.
 mit 25 Taktikplätzen, Respecc-Potion und auf Albtraum kommt da ordentlich Anspruch in die Sache ^^ 

 Mein nächster Durchgang wird mit Zevran, Sten und Shale, ich denke, dass ich da Spass haben werde ;P
 Vor allem, da kein Magier dabei sein wird.


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2009)

hallöchen ich hab da mal ne frage,,,

 ich habe jetzt nochmal als magier angefangen und bin ganz am anfang(level7).nun wollte ich wissen am wann ich diese spezialisierung vergeben kann?einen punkt hab ich schon bekommen,nur konnt ich den halt nich vergeben.ich glaub da stand in den einzelnen spezialisierungen in rot,noch nich freigeschaltet.aber ab wann sind sie das denn??


----------



## KONNAITN (21. November 2009)

stawacz79 schrieb:


> hallöchen ich hab da mal ne frage,,,
> 
> ich habe jetzt nochmal als magier angefangen und bin ganz am anfang(level7).nun wollte ich wissen am wann ich diese spezialisierung vergeben kann?einen punkt hab ich schon bekommen,nur konnt ich den halt nich vergeben.ich glaub da stand in den einzelnen spezialisierungen in rot,noch nich freigeschaltet.aber ab wann sind sie das denn??


 Du kannst dich ab lvl 7 spezialisieren, allerdings brauchst du dafür einen entsprechenden Ausbilder oder ein Buch. Formwandlung kannst du z.B. bei Morrigan erlernen, wenn du ihr sympathisch genug bist.


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2009)

ah ok danke  
 hab gleich nochmal ein ähnliches problem.ich wollte im fähigkeitenmenü bei sten eine vorhandene fähigkeit per drag n drop nach unten ziehn,ging auch nich


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. November 2009)

Bist du vllt. auf das Vorhängeschloss ganz links neben der Schnellleiste gekommen? :o


----------



## pirx (21. November 2009)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Bist du vllt. auf das Vorhängeschloss ganz links neben der Schnellleiste gekommen? :o


   Man muss da etwas zielen und zirkeln bis der Rahmen aufleuchtet, erst dann schluckt die Leiste Sachen. Vermute jetzt mal dass da das Problem liegt


----------



## Christian_1 (22. November 2009)

Hallo,

 kann mir einer sagen, wie ich normale oder auch starke wundumschläge und das ganze zeug machen kann? Habe Morrigan und Wynne bei Kräuterkunde auf 2bzw 3 kann aber immer noch nur die schwachen Dinger machen. Ist wenn man Level 14 ist nicht besonders hilfreich...


----------



## Spassbremse (22. November 2009)

Christian_1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir einer sagen, wie ich normale oder auch starke wundumschläge und das ganze zeug machen kann? Habe Morrigan und Wynne bei Kräuterkunde auf 2bzw 3 kann aber immer noch nur die schwachen Dinger machen. Ist wenn man Level 14 ist nicht besonders hilfreich...


 WIe wäre es, wenn Du Dir einfach ein entsprechendes Rezept dafür kaufen würdest? 
 Zu finden bei den verschiedenen Händlern Fereldens.


----------



## Andy19 (23. November 2009)

Christian_1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir einer sagen, wie ich normale oder auch starke wundumschläge und das ganze zeug machen kann? Habe Morrigan und Wynne bei Kräuterkunde auf 2bzw 3 kann aber immer noch nur die schwachen Dinger machen. Ist wenn man Level 14 ist nicht besonders hilfreich...


 Wie gesagt, Rezept kaufen, dann müsste der Trank bei dir gelistet sein. Jetzt musst du natürlich noch alle Zutaten haben.

 mal eine andere Frage:
 Wo liegt eigentlich das Ende / Maximum bei den Beziehungen? Ich kann Morrigan zwar auf eine gemeinsame Zukunft ansprechen, aber sie weicht aus?


----------



## Rabowke (23. November 2009)

Andy19 am 23.11.2009 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt eigentlich das Ende / Maximum bei den Beziehungen? Ich kann Morrigan zwar auf eine gemeinsame Zukunft ansprechen, aber sie weicht aus?





Spoiler



Bislang hab ich mit Morrigan eine gemeinsame Nacht verbracht, ganz romantisch mit Klamotten an und am Lagerfeuer.  



Ich glaub das stellt das Maximum dar & mehr kommt nicht. Aber ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Andy19 (23. November 2009)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bislang hab ich mit Morrigan eine gemeinsame Nacht verbracht, ganz romantisch mit Klamotten an und am Lagerfeuer.
> 
> Ich glaub das stellt das Maximum dar & mehr kommt nicht. Aber ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


 Ja, so weit bin ich auch. Mich hat nur gewundert, weil man sie auf die gemeinsame Beziehung ansprechen kann, aber sie sich "noch" nicht mit dem Zusammensein anfreunden kann?


----------



## KONNAITN (23. November 2009)

Andy19 schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bislang hab ich mit Morrigan eine gemeinsame Nacht verbracht, ganz romantisch mit Klamotten an und am Lagerfeuer.
> ...


   Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass Morrigan vor allem auf sexuelle Abenteuer aus ist und eine Beziehung für sie erst dann in Frage kommt, wenn sie verliebt ist, also der Zuneigungswert richtig hoch ist. Ab dann will sie allerdings auch nicht mehr mit einem schlafen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. November 2009)

KONNAITN am 23.11.2009 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass Morrigan vor allem auf sexuelle Abenteuer aus ist und eine Beziehung für sie erst dann in Frage kommt, wenn sie verliebt ist, also der Zuneigungswert richtig hoch ist. Ab dann will sie allerdings auch nicht mehr mit einem schlafen.


Klingt wie der Alltag von Paaren, die verheiratet sind. *hrhr*


----------



## Andy19 (23. November 2009)

Rabowke schrieb:


> > Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass Morrigan vor allem auf sexuelle Abenteuer aus ist und eine Beziehung für sie erst dann in Frage kommt, wenn sie verliebt ist, also der Zuneigungswert richtig hoch ist. Ab dann will sie allerdings auch nicht mehr mit einem schlafen.
> 
> 
> Klingt wie der Alltag von Paaren, die verheiratet sind. *hrhr*


Der Zuneigungwert ist bei 100, aber gut wenn da nicht mehr kommt, sollte ich vielleicht mit 
 Leliana weitermachen.   Kann man überhaupt Dreierbeziehungen haben?


----------



## Rabowke (23. November 2009)

Andy19 am 23.11.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man überhaupt Dreierbeziehungen haben?


Ich hab hier ( oder in einem anderen Forum? ) Berichte von einem User gelesen, dass er es geschafft hat mit beiden Damen intim zu werden.

Nach einiger Zeit wirst du wohl zur Rede gestellt, dass du dich doch bitte für eine Entscheiden sollst.

Frag mal Spassbremse, der kennt sich mit einem Dreier aus!    

Also, ich mein natürlich im Spiel!


----------



## Spassbremse (23. November 2009)

Rabowke schrieb:


> > Kann man überhaupt Dreierbeziehungen haben?
> 
> 
> Ich hab hier ( oder in einem anderen Forum? ) Berichte von einem User gelesen, dass er es geschafft hat mit beiden Damen intim zu werden.
> ...


 Neee, gerade im Spiel leider nicht!   

 Ich hab' nur Morrigan in die Kiste bekommen, und das auch nur storybedingt (aber ich werd' da nichts spoilern).
 Eine Romanze ist mir mit keiner Dame gelungen (ich hab' wohl den Fehler gemacht, Morri zu schnell anzuflirten, deshalb ging später auch bei Leliana nichts mehr) .
  Und auf ein schwules Verhältnis mit Zevran hatte ich keinen Bock.  

 Egal, echte Graue Wächter sind sowieso mit der Dunklen Brut verheiratet!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. November 2009)

Rabowke schrieb:


> > Kann man überhaupt Dreierbeziehungen haben?
> 
> 
> Ich hab hier ( oder in einem anderen Forum? ) Berichte von einem User gelesen, dass er es geschafft hat mit beiden Damen intim zu werden.
> ...


 Solange man beim Beziehungswert nicht über 90 ist, kann man sich wohl mit allem vergnügen, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist. Zumindest wars aus weiblicher Sicht so bei den beiden Herren im Lager...  

 Ab 90 muss man dann allerdings eine Entscheidung treffen und dann ist Schluss mit der lasterhaften Zeit... ok, meine Elfe hat dann noch, eher unbeabsichtigt von mir,  einen anderen Elf im Wald entjungfert, aber das zählt nicht.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. November 2009)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> ... ok, meine Elfe hat dann noch, eher unbeabsichtigt von mir,  einen anderen Elf im Wald entjungfert, aber das zählt nicht.


  

 Meine Elfe war noch nicht im Brecielian-Wald (oder wie der heisst). *froi*   

  Was spielste denn? Dalish oder Stadtelfe?  :o


----------



## Angeldust (24. November 2009)

Wenn man einen hohen Überzeugungswert hat kann man Leliana zumindest alles erzählen.

 Ich hab die mit Morrigan im Bett gehört *mecker*

 Nein du irrst dich, wir haben über Politik geredet...

 Man kann definitv mit allengleichzeitig wenn man will und einen die richtigen Antwortoptionen offen stehen. So wie im echten Leben :p


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2009)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... ok, meine Elfe hat dann noch, eher unbeabsichtigt von mir,  einen anderen Elf im Wald entjungfert, aber das zählt nicht.
> ...


 Da spielte ich die Magier- Origin.

 Es war etwas seltsam: eigentlich sollte meine Elfe dem armen Kerl ja nur ein paar Tipps in Liebesdingen geben, weil seine Angebetete auf seine Avancen nicht reagierte, aber scheinbar war das mehr als eine Lehrstunde in Sachen "Erster Kuss".  Es gab aber keine Zwischensequenz, nur ein paar gehässige Gesprächsoptionen. 
 Danach wollte er nicht mehr mit meiner Magierin reden. 

 Viel irritierender war eine "Liebesszene" fast am Ende des Spieles, wodurch ich den Eindruck bekam, 



Spoiler



dass es in Sachen weiblicher Char und Alistair kein wirkliches Happy End gibt. 


 Naja, als Frau ist man ja leidensfähig. 

 Aber mal ganz abgesehen von den ganzen Emotionsdings: ich spiele nun einen Dalish und bin fasziniert davon, wieviel ich beim ersten Durchgang übersehen habe und wie stark ich auch beim zweiten Spielen motiviert bin, der Geschichte  zu folgen.
 Trotz der Startschwierigkeiten mit der deutschen Version, dank des Pressfehlers, ein wirklich außerordentlich gutes Spiel.


----------



## KONNAITN (26. November 2009)

Weiß jemand ob es möglich ist die persönliche Quest von Alistar -also das Gespräch mit seiner Schwester- so abzuschließen, dass er damit zufrieden ist, oder endet es immer mit einer Enttäuschung für ihn?
 Hat es schon mal jemand mit Manipulation auf Stufe 4 versucht?


----------



## BlackDead (8. Dezember 2009)

Wahrscheinlich bin ich nur zu blind um es selbst zu finden aber vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen wie ich von der Stadtkarte von Denrim wieder zurück zur Weltkarte kann.
 Ich möchte ein paar Quests außerhalb der Stadt lösen.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Dezember 2009)

BlackDead schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bin ich nur zu blind um es selbst zu finden aber vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen wie ich von der Stadtkarte von Denrim wieder zurück zur Weltkarte kann.
> Ich möchte ein paar Quests außerhalb der Stadt lösen.


 Einfach unten auf den Button "Worldmap" klicken, wenn die Karte von Denerim angezeigt wird.


----------



## BlackDead (8. Dezember 2009)

Danke für den Tipp, ich habe das vollkommen übersehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Dezember 2009)

BlackDead schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, ich habe das vollkommen übersehen.


 Jaja, der berüchtigte Tunnelblick, wenn man zulange vor der Kiste sitzt. Ich empfehle in dem Fall dringend, hin- und wieder eine Spielpause einzulegen!


----------



## Alex-DD (26. Februar 2010)

Ich bin gerade auf den Wiedergänger in Denerim gestoßen.
 Meine Gruppe bestand aus:
 Alistar als Tank
 Mainchar Schurke Lvl 11
 Leliana als Bogenschützin und
 Wynne als Healer 

 Ich muss schon sagen, war ein hartes Stück Arbeit, den so ganz ohne Zauber zu bezwingen, die einzigen Zauber waren Heal Zauber von Wynn, aber nach 10 schwachen Wundumschlägen und 4 schwachen Manatränken ist er dann doch gefallen, auch wenn es nervig war, dass der Schurke fast permanent Aggro gezogen hat ...


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. Februar 2010)

ja die wiedergänger ham es auch jedes mal geschafft mir gehörig auf die nerven zu gehn   
 sind meiner meinung nach eig fast die stärkstens gegner im ganzen spiel 
 zumindest fällt mir im mom keine gegnerklasse ien mit der ich noch mehr probleme hatte xD


----------



## Solon25 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich schlepp schon länger die Quest _"Das Geheimniss um die Wächter-Festung"_ herauszubekommen mit mir rum. Als sie freigeschaltet war (Soldatengipfel im Spiel genannt) bin ich hin. Gefunden hab ich bisher:

1. Draussen die Statue angeklickt
2. drinnen ein Buch gefunden
3. drinnen den Himbeersaft gefunden

Anschliessend kam ja dann der letzte Kampf dort. Hatte eigentlich nochmal alles abgesucht, aber nichts mehr gefunden. Als ich später wieder hingereist bin, war die Burg zu, kein reinkommen mehr. Kommt da Storybedingt noch was, oder kann ich die Quest jetzt knicken?

Besten Dank


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. Januar 2011)

Da müsste noch was kommen, denn wenn ne Quest fehlgeschlagen ist, steht das doch im Logbuch, soweit ich mich entsinne - ist schon ne Weile her. :o


----------



## Solon25 (3. Januar 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Da müsste noch was kommen, denn wenn ne Quest fehlgeschlagen ist, steht das doch im Logbuch, soweit ich mich entsinne - *ist schon ne Weile her*. :o


Na, so alt ist DA nu auch wieder nicht, ich helfe deinem löchrigen Gedächnis mal auf die Sprünge  

Und zwar hatte ich dem Magier vs. Sophia geholfen. Als das beendet war bat er ja drum weiter forschen zu dürfen. Das hab ich ihm erlaubt, und er meinte das er nach mir schickt, wenn er was rausgefunden hat. Hängt der letzte Hinweis wohl damit zusammen?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Januar 2011)

Solon25 schrieb:


> Und zwar hatte ich dem Magier vs. Sophia geholfen. Als das beendet war bat er ja drum weiter forschen zu dürfen. Das hab ich ihm erlaubt, und er meinte das er nach mir schickt, wenn er was rausgefunden hat. Hängt der letzte Hinweis wohl damit zusammen?


Kann sein, ich kann mich einfach nicht mehr entsinnen ^^.


----------



## JCFR (30. Juni 2011)

Nein, du kriegst einfach 2 Bonus-Talente. Ob es moralische Auswirkungen hat? Höchstens mit dir selbst.


----------

